# My brown quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Sounds awful doesn't it? I'm not sure if I like it either. I spray basted it to my batting today, but I still have to piece the backing fabric (flannel) and quilt the darn thing.

I'm experimenting with batting. This is Quilters Dream Wool, it's totally scrumptious! It says it can be machine washed and dried on cold settings, gentle cycle. Pre shrunk. I love wool, and this one is a snuggly quilt for my hubby.


----------



## GrannysChickies (Jan 10, 2008)

I think you have done manly rather well - which can be hard to do!!! Looks good to me!!!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

CJ,

Brown quilt may not sound too exciting, but it is beautiful. I love browns. This must be out of a Thimbleberries quilt book. It looks very similar to a quilt I want to make some day. You and I must have the same tastes. Your husband is going to love it. Be sure and post a picture when you get it quilted.

Winona


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I think it is beautifull.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very earthy, very beautiful! I like the way it blends.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Lovely! I really like the setting. They make super nice browns fabrics lately, don't they? I like the vintage-y retro prints. Is the whole thing flannel, or just the back?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone. Yes it's a Thimbleberries Quilt. The rusty brown colored fabrics are flannel, the rest is cotton. The back will be flannel.


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it's lovely. Very elegant looking.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I really like it!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Nice! I like the browns, very manly. Let us know how that wool batting quilts up.

Halo


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

I like it! The blocks on point are my favorite.

Kitty


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks great!!!!!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

LOVE , LOVE , LOVE IT !!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Dorothea (May 10, 2004)

well if you really don't like it ..i am sure i can take it off your hands for ya,,,i am not shy,,,LOL...it's very pretty


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

I really like the fabric colors, very pretty! I wish i had 1/2 your tallent!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks again everyone. Hubby likes it, I guess that's what counts since it's for him.  Part of me thinks it's begging for applique in the borders, but I guess since it's a "guy" quilt, it wouldn't look right.

I can't wait to quilt on the wool batting, I've been dying to try it for some time. It feels just like silk!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I really love the colors in your quilt..Beautiful job.


----------



## praise4him (Feb 8, 2006)

Absolutely Beauuutiiifuuuullll!
Love it,
Blessings,
Jennifer


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I read "brown", and I thought, "ugh". But that is lovely. You did a great job balancing the colors.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I love it. I have a brown quilt drawn out on paper and the fabrics bought, but that's as far as I've gotten. Yours is beautiful.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you. I actually adore browns, but I generally prefer other colors mixed in with them. I'm going to do another quilt in browns, pinks and earth tones after this.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh I know what you mean--I was at the quilt store this week and they had valentines-y fabrics with pinks, browns and teal. Very pretty!

I still like yours though too


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

It is beautiflly crafted and I love the brown!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

This is a very handsome quilt!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I think the browns make a fine quilt. Once again, you've done a great job.

I'm headed out for batting today. I'll be checking out the one you mentioned above.

prairiegirl


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

It is beautiful!

I wonder about your seemingly random placement of the blocks.

I tend to get hung up when I need to decide on what order, or what arrangement to place blocks. (Absolutely no artistic ability on my part.)

Did you follow the pattern for you block placement, or did you make that decision independant of the pattern?


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

It's just wonderful CJ. I love it. Making a quilt for a man is harder that most people would think. You've done a wonderful job.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

tallpines said:


> It is beautiful!
> 
> I wonder about your seemingly random placement of the blocks.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean! I've been staring at that brown quilt, trying to find a set pattern in it! So far, I haven't found it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL there's no pattern to the block placement. It's just random, I laid the blocks on the bed and that's the arrangement I felt looked the best.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I never would have gotten it sewn together because, I'd still feel too guitly sewing the blocks before I had established a pattern.

The fact that you could go ahead and sew it together randomly seems so bold....so artistic.

To me that is the biggest feature to make it seem so "manly".....so beautiful!

Don't forget to embroider your name and the date on it.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

LOVE IT !!! Is it a twin size ?????


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Very very nice!
I never would have thought to make a brown quilt! It just doesn't even look "brown" to me.
Fantastic job!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks gals . No MizMary, it's just a lap size. I don't have room in the RV to make much bigger.


----------

